# Can't stop thinking



## dontgiveafuck (May 24, 2020)

I cant stop thinking.....


----------



## dontgiveafuck (May 24, 2020)

I am so sick of this weird feeling in my head and it will never go away


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't let the desperation get you...it will go away, eventually, as there are many examples of people getting out of it, myself among them.

I know it can mess with your mind, especially when you start obsessing about it, in an attempt to solve it and get better. Try to occupy your mind with something else, that you feel able to do, so that you do not exhaust yourself completely, running the same loop of thoughts over and over again.


----------



## dontgiveafuck (May 24, 2020)

thank you


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

dontgiveafuck said:


> I cant stop thinking.....


No one can. Thinking 24/7 is part of the human condition. Not even the best meditators can think of literally nothing. If you're not thinking, then you're dead or deeply unconscious. You're "thinking" even when you're asleep.


----------



## dontgiveafuck (May 24, 2020)

Yea true. But all of this thinking feels very different from what it used to be. It feels like my thinking is very separate from reality. My awareness donesn't let me think about what I should be thinking. My existence just feels very different.


----------

